

How does the US's debt rating stacks up to the rest of the world? - RogerK
http://www.rogerkempa.com/2011/08/blog-post_4561.html
An infographic on how the US's debt rating stacks up to a variety of other entities.
======
rileyjm
Interesting chart. I found a similar chart, albeit much less artistic,
specific to countries while browsing the NYT.

[http://www.nytimes.com/imagepages/2011/08/06/business/06sp-r...](http://www.nytimes.com/imagepages/2011/08/06/business/06sp-
ratings-graphic.html?ref=global)

